# Project: Iron Black Desk



## Desk Lab (Mar 8, 2015)

*Hi guys, 


It was quite a bit of time I was spinning in his head the idea of changing houses, and after some research, I decided to costruirmelo alone, seeing various houses desk, I decided to make mine too. 
What I want to create something beautiful and in style, you have in the room. 
The first part of the project is now complete. 
Now we think of the second, or to detail, and the shift to a liquid cooling system 


Add the start of the project*


















*Hardware:*




*Asus P8P67-PRO
Asus Direct CU II TOP GTX 560 ------>>> GTX 970
Super Flower 1000W Gold 
Kingston Hyper X black 1866 mhz
Intel 2500K
2 SSD ARC 100 RAID 0 
Wd black 1TB*




Loop: Incoming






SPONSOR: 





































 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





































Here are photos of all the various processes

http://imgur.com/a/CFS5P

Sorry for my english


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 8, 2015)

That's where it all started!






Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 8, 2015)

Spoiler











Spoiler








































































http://i.imgur.com/vtvjIyZ.jpg































Spoiler











Spoiler














































































































http://i.imgur.com/HcjKpUf.jpg


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 8, 2015)

Spoiler









































































http://i.imgur.com/UFX70yg.jpg












































































Spoiler











Spoiler





































































http://i.imgur.com/iFPpU0s.jpg


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 8, 2015)

Spoiler











Spoiler





































http://i.imgur.com/UbuaTfQ.jpg


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 8, 2015)

Work continues, slow but continuing






Spoiler







































Spoiler


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 9, 2015)

Hear friends!
Today is a big day for this little Desk

It comes into play a new SPONSOR






I thank Andrew Walter for the support .. Thanks you





For now I only say that the plant will consist of an Extreme Phobya Nova 1080 and two beautiful d5 !!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 9, 2015)

And here is the rest of the order!



Spoiler















 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1080x1920.


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 9, 2015)

Towards the Desk Lab Home







Ops .. The pack seems to have opened







And output is a lot of trinkets still can not believe!!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 9, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## peche (Mar 9, 2015)

awesome !
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

The two side pieces are not yet completed, but it will be a surprise!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Work continues slow, because that order has still not arrived
Meanwhile some pictures








Spoiler


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Another nice package arrived at Desk Lab Home!

Super Flower Leadex Gold 1000W 

Thank you very much Caseking for your support!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

As they say, good things come in threes! We have a third pack coming! 2 SSD ARC 100 Thank OCZ Storage to support the completion of my project!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Super Flower Leadex Gold 1000W

Thank you very much Caseking for your support!






























Spoiler




































































































































I'm really happy with this food was, it really is fantastic, great presentation and care of materials!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

And to my great pleasure, I can announce my umpteenth sponsors, and perhaps even the most important one!
Thank immensely Vincet yu and Maurizio Barbato, for the help and the possibility that I was offered!
Thank You















Friends luckily for me, the surprises are not over yet 
New sponsor by a large and well-known company, COOLER MASTER ITALY known brand of the highest level!
Thank Alessandro and Cooler Master ITALY for giving me confidence!






Stay tuned!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Bitspower pack!
Thank you very much Bitspower for your support!
Bitspower never disappoints, high quality products and classy!











Spoiler


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome to the new sponsor! 
Thank you Avexir


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

I want to share with you, the first startup of the new rig!
I love Liquid Cooling 

[VIDEO]


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice Job.  Just a suggestion but it may be a good idea to cut down a little on the photo uploads, for example you have a whole bucket full of pictures showing the welding of the frame/panels where possibly just a couple would do, some people (especially those with slower connections) get tired of continually scrolling...... just a thought!


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Job.  Just a suggestion but it may be a good idea to cut down a little on the photo uploads, for example you have a whole bucket full of pictures showing the welding of the frame/panels where possibly just a couple would do, some people (especially those with slower connections) get tired of continually scrolling...... just a thought!




ok thanks 
I Tolte a bit, but there would be no way for UN photos footer small price ? So to charge first


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2015)

I have no idea what you meant there but I have a 10+MBit connection at home and it took me ages to get to the bottom of the thread just to read your post!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 10, 2015)

They aren't even loading for me? Not hoste by TPU?


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 10, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I have no idea what you meant there but I have a 10+MBit connection at home and it took me ages to get to the bottom of the thread just to read your post!




How can we fix it? so that it is leggibbile by all?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2015)

Desk Lab said:


> How can we fix it? so that it is leggibbile by all?



You can go to the posts where you have the most images and delete a few from each, that will be a start at least....... just use the "edit" function.


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 11, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> You can go to the posts where you have the most images and delete a few from each, that will be a start at least....... just use the "edit" function.




Ok, I removed a lot of pictures, I hope I have lightened the post!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 11, 2015)

Another option is to pick a few images, then group them like frame welding / painting / assembly etc and with a few choice images hide the rest of each section with spoiler tags.

so...

Building the desk
Good Picture
Good Picture

Spoiler tag lots of images spoiler tag

Painting 
same as above

Assembly
same as above'

you get the idea. It allows you to keep all your images but in a way that should help those with slower connections etc.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2015)

Another idea would be to resize the images to 1024 or less pixels wide


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 13, 2015)

Desk Lab said:


> Ok, I removed a lot of pictures, I hope I have lightened the post!


I had the same issue on my thread http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/st-o-ch-factor_i.189206/
In that time I uploaded pictures with one megabyte and sometimes even bigger, then I began to saw the more posts I put the more time takes to load the page.


Then I did my search and found this: http://www.obviousidea.com/pt/WINDOWS-SOFTWARE/LIGHT-IMAGE-RESIZER/
And  use to resize all my pictures since then, and the best that it´s free and works like a charm.
Usually I resize my pictures to 1280X768 and around 150KB ( or a little less in pixels and KB).

I hope this help your question.

By the way, that´s a nice desk, not my type but still a nice desk computer .


----------



## Desk Lab (Mar 17, 2015)

I say it's got a pack from taiwan! This time, however, it is Avexir!

Thank you Avexir[


----------



## Desk Lab (Apr 18, 2015)

Boys excuse my absence, but unfortunately the mobo seems that I have abandoned, then soon there will be interesting news on this front

Stay tuned!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 18, 2015)

Your project is very cool but my question now is how you attached it to the wall? 
For what i see is very heavy so put 2 legs in the 2 front corners would not be a bad idea .


----------



## Desk Lab (Apr 21, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Your project is very cool but my question now is how you attached it to the wall?
> For what i see is very heavy so put 2 legs in the 2 front corners would not be a bad idea .



each leg is fixed to the wall with three anchors 20cm
Not moving


----------

